

Is Tesla 'Bricking' Story Just An Angry Owner's Warranty Claim? - teamonkey
http://www.greencarreports.com/news/1073312_is-tesla-bricking-story-just-an-angry-owners-shakedown

======
motoford
Yet another article that takes the original Bricking story to task without
actually refuting any of it. So what if it's an angry owner if it's true?

Congrats to them for posting the owners manual, it's pretty clear keeping the
cell charged is important, but the true risk doesn't get the treatment it's
deserved. The fact that this car can essentially total itself from sitting
idle for 2 months deserves more than some mentions in a manual, how about
initials of the buyer where he has been explained the risks and the 40k price
tag to correct the mistake?

Also, the letter mentions the pre-500 models not having the notification
system, it's possible the pre-500 manuals didn't have all of this wording
either.

